# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista con Gabi (Primera Parte)

## Némesis

Aunque es más conocido con el diminutivo “Gabi”, su nombre real es Gabriel Pareras Fusté. Nació en Barcelona el 23 de enero de 1965. Sin duda las cartas son el elemento que más ha trabajado, aunque no el único. También hemos podido verle con monedas, con cubiletes, y en general, en todo lo que concierne a la magia de cerca. Tras años de experiencia ante el público nocturno de “El Llantiol” (Barcelona), Gabi se mete ahora en la difícil tarea de enseñar a los magos aficionados, en la Escuela Mágica de Sant Cugat del Vallès.

*Nemesis: Bueno, empezaré haciendo esta pregunta a todos los entrevistados. ¿Cómo empezaste en esto de la magia?*
Gabi: Es curioso, ahora que me lo preguntas no recuerdo que me gustara mucho de pequeño, ni que me quedara impresionado viendo a algún mago, ni que me regalaran una caja de magia de juguete... Lo cierto es que, hace ya un cierto tiempo, un amigo mío tuvo que pasar un tiempo en el hospital, y para no aburrirse, cayeron en sus manos varios libros. Uno de ellos era un libro de magia. Ni siquiera recuerdo el título, porque era malísimo y estaba lleno de incongruencias, pero eso nos llevó a descubrir  Magicus de Barcelona, donde quedé impresionado viendo a Teresina, la dependienta, que era y sigue siendo una maga brutal. Empecé a leer más seriamente. Recuerdo que leí “Magia en el bar” de Juan Tamariz, que me fascinó, y luego llegué a la SEI. Duré poco allí porque no acabó de convencerme.
*N: ¿Qué es lo que no te acabó de convencerte?*
G: Que fueran tan poco... digamos... ¿Cómo te lo diría?
*N: ¿Acogedores?*
G: No, no era eso... Eh... Más bien... Poca conexión, y sobretodo... Poca aceptación de las ideas nuevas. A mí por ejemplo me criticaban mucho una rutina de chop cup que ideé hace ya mucho tiempo, sólo porque empezaba con un cubilete cargado. Luego hemos visto muchos números de los grandes de la magia de cerca que han empezado con un cubilete cargado y nadie se ha molestado tanto.
*N: ¿Y entonces decidiste ser más autodidacta?*
G: No, entonces ayudé a fundar la AMIC (Associació de Mags i il·lusionsites de Catalunya). Fue una sociedad mágica que nació de una escisión de la SEI, por una serie de incidentes muy desagradables que ocurrieron. Pedro Aragonés fue declarado persona non grata, y un grupo de amigos suyos nos dimos inmediatamente de baja. En la AMIC empezó una nueva etapa, con Joan Pujol como presidente. Éramos un grupo de amigos que se reunían para hablar de magia, pero la verdad es que ahora tampoco vale la pena.
*N: Entonces... De sociedades de ilusionismo, ¿cuál se salva?*
G: Ninguna. Si tú quieres estar en una sociedad mágica, reúnete con un grupo de gente y hablad muchas horas sobre magia. Haced juegos, reuniros, discutid, mejoradlos,... Ese es el verdadero espíritu de una sociedad mágica. ¿Qué luego tenéis biblioteca? ¡Perfecto! ¿Qué luego montáis conferencias? ¡Tanto mejor! Pero son “ademases”. Lo verdaderamente importante es lo otro.
*N: ¿Desde cuándo te dedicas a la magia profesionalmente?*
G: Desde nunca
*N: ¿Cómo dices?*
G: Como lo oyes. En magia es muy importante no hacer de la profesión una afición, ni tampoco de la afición una profesión. Que haya cobrado por hacerlo varias veces no significa que yo sea mago profesional. Es más, yo jamás me haría profesional, es una determinación que tomé hace ya muchos años. Entre otras cosas, limita la libertad de tener un repertorio propio, y también la libertad creativa. De un modo u otro te autoimpones unos códigos para ser comercial. Además, creo que la magia tiene otras finalidades...
*N: ¿A qué te refieres?*
G: Llega un momento en que tienes que trascendir el límite de hacer un juego sólo para ti mismo. La magia debe ser compartida, el mago debe ir a la búsqueda de la complicidad con su espectador. Creo que eso es lo que, al menos a mí, me motiva como ilusionista.
*N: Hablemos de tu etapa como profes... ¡perdón! De tu etapa en “El Llantiol”.*
G: ¡Buf! Sin duda la mejor de mi vida mágica. Un público idílico, con el que posiblemente no me volveré a encontrar jamás...
*N: ¿Por qué no?*
G: Hombre... Se trataba de un público tan predispuesto a ver magia que las actuaciones mejoraban de forma espectacular... Aquello me malcrió mucho como mago. Hacía primero un mesa a mesa, y para finalizar, un número de salón. Combinaba esa actividad con mi trabajo de conserje.
*N: Y poco después llegaron los reconocimientos a nivel nacional, en los congresos. El de Málaga, en 1989, y el de Toledo, en 1990. Vale la pena remarcar que són los únicos a los que te has presentado.*
G: Sí, pero el tema de los congresos hay que mirárselos con una cierta distancia. Lo importante no es el concurso, sino la actitud con la que vas a él. Yo personalmente fui para experimentar con el público. Para ello tuve que trabajar mucho antes de presentarme, y eso es lo importante para mí: currárselo, no el premio. Además, siempre he dicho que el de Málaga lo gané no porque fuera bueno, sino porque fui el menos malo. Hubo muy poco nivel, y yo no dí todo lo que podía de mí mismo.
*N: Al decir currártelo, ¿te refieres a la originalidad?*
G: Me refiero a algo que afecta a la orginalidad pero que es otra cosa distinta... El trabajo introspectivo, personal, el darse forma a uno mismo. El mago es un resultado entre Estética (Hacer) y Ética (Ser). Uno mismo lo ve cuando adquiere conciencia artística de su propio trabajo.
*N: ¿Y cómo se consigue eso? ¿Leyendo mucha teoría mágica?*
G: O leyendo mucha teoría no mágica. Mira, yo aprendí muchísima más magia fuera de ella que dentro. A veces la teoría mágica está maltratada por estar constantemente peculiarizando. Se cierra sobre sí misma, y esto no es buena. Hay que buscar en los ámbitos no mágicos: la literatura, la historia del arte, el cine, la filosofía, la psicología, el teatro... Hay que buscar en las otras artes, por raro que parezca. Si no, es imposible saber qué coño es esto de la magia.
*N: ¿Nadie sabe qué es la magia?*
G: ¡Nadie sabe qué es la magia! Los magos estamos abocados a la incertidumbre. Nosotros buscamos el milagro, el que el objeto desaparezca, el que la carta se transforme, el que el pañuelo cambie de color,... Pero sabemos que no es posible el milagrito laico. Tiene truco. Hay un margen... Ese margen es lo que yo intuyo que le hace a la magia ser un arte.
*N: Un arte que algunos dicen que está en crisis.*
G: Sólo es una crisis recurrente. La magia sólo se ha subido al carro de las crisis sociales que le rodean. Se ha avanzado mucho, y se sigue avanzando, pero se ha contaminado de los mismos problemas que sufre prácticamente cualquier cosa que miremos con detenimiento. En primer lugar, hay un exceso de información. Contra eso, lo único que podemos hacer es elegir con criterio. Es decir, educar el paladar. Contra eso sólo hay un remedio: formarse, formarse, formarse, autoeducarse. Si sólo quieres distraerte, perfecto. Setás un mago de menú. Pero si quieres adentrarte en la magia de verdad, necesitarás criterio, entonces serás un mago de carta. Como dijo Fred Kaps: “Cabeza, corazón y manos”. En segundo lugar lo que echo en falta es la figura del maestro. Y repito, no me estoy refiriendo sólo a la magia, si no al maestro como figura admirada que te guía y te hace las veces de amigo.
*N: ¿Cuáles han sido tus maestros?*
G: Bueno, te diré los que yo me atribuyo como maestros... Porque no es el maestro el que elige al alumno, sinó al revés. He tenido cuatro maestros. Mi maestro textual, ha sido Arturo de Ascanio. Mi maestro de vida, ha sido Juan Tamariz (vida mágica, es decir, su videa es magia, a todas horas y en todos los sitios). Mi maestro en acto, fue Pepe Carroll. Y finalmente, el que recuerdo con más afecto, el maestro amigo: Miqui Conesa. El que me ha enseñado todo lo que sabe, el que me ha brindado más ratos de su vida, el que ha querido compartir conmigo un trocito de su vida mágica.
*N: Bueno, creo que no me olvido de nada...*
G: Oye, ahora que lo pienso me han quedado muchas cosas por decir. ¿No podríamos continuar otro día?
*N: ¡Por supuesto que sí!*
G: Mejor, porque esta entrevista me ha inspirado... Mejor seguimos hablando un día que el tiempo no nos apremie, y hacemos la segunda parte.
*N: ¡Eso está hecho!*

----------


## Marco Antonio

Chapo!!!
ME quito el sombrero ante el entrevistado y el entrevistador.

Gracias.

----------


## lop1

Guau, muchísimas gracias a Nemesis y a Gabi. Una gran entrevista, me parece una gran idea y un placer/privilegio de poder ver este tipo de entrevistas. Espero otra 2a parte!

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Yonpiter

:shock:  ¿YA?  :shock:  ¿Tan corta?  :shock:  QUIERO MÁS....  8) 

Enhorabuena al foro por la entrevista y a Gabi por ver la vida como la vé, por que es bastante dificil tener la determinación que el tiene y la seguridad que muestran sus palabras.

Reitero mi sincera enhorabuena.

----------


## eidanyoson

Evidentemente la entrevista es una gozada.
 Evidentemente, a la gente que nos gusta la magia, nos deja con la miel en los labios.
 evidentemente, tanto Némesis como Gabi lo saben y por eso
 evidentemente, (y ¡gracias!) han planeado una segunda parte...

 ...
 ...

 A si que haré una crítica con la segunda parte, evidentemente.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Espero expresar con este video lo que siento...

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...62946a7ff974b7

Felicidades Nemesis, muy buena iniciativa.
Felicidades Gabi, han calado tus palabras.
Felicidades a ambos por la entrevista.

Más por favor  :117:

----------


## BusyMan

Gracias Némesis, un detalle publicar ese ratito entre ambos.

Ahora bien, veo que va a haber una segunda parte.
Creo que deberías abrir un hilo para que la gente ponga las preguntas que pudiéran hacérsele durante el segundo tramo (No se si esto estará propuesto).

Esto no es para que sea una entrevista colectiva (Que suelen ser horribles) si no porque por aquí hay gente que sabe mucho mucho mucho mucho más de Gabi que tú o que yo y de esa forma la entrevista no se quedaría sólo como tipo contraportada de dominical que es lo que ha sido esta por el momento (con todo mi respeto, reconocimiento y agradecimiento por ella, no creas que la critico).

Uno de los que más sabe por aquí de Gabi es Miguel Ajo y podría dar algunas pautas para sacarle todo el jugo.

Gracias a entrevistadores y entrevistado!!

----------


## mariio

> Espero expresar con este video lo que siento...
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...62946a7ff974b7
> 
> Felicidades Nemesis, muy buena iniciativa.
> Felicidades Gabi, han calado tus palabras.
> Felicidades a ambos por la entrevista.
> 
> Más por favor


jajjajajajajajajaajj buenísimo

----------


## rifaj

Gabi, eres todo un maestro   :Wink:

----------


## gomobel

Gracias por esta sección.

Gracias Némesis por la entrevista, y gracias Gabi por dejarte entrevistar  :Wink1:  Sólo con verte en el DVD de TM supe que tenías que ser simpático y razonable... la entrevista me confirma mis sospechas :D 

Muchas gracias (hoy estoy "gracioso")

Fernando

----------


## Némesis

> Ahora bien, veo que va a haber una segunda parte.
> Creo que deberías abrir un hilo para que la gente ponga las preguntas que pudiéran hacérsele durante el segundo tramo (No se si esto estará propuesto).


Bueno, yo me he esforzado para que quedara lo más completa e interesante posible, pero evidentemente, Gabi tiene tantas cosas por explicar que es fácil olvidarse un mogollón de preguntas, ni que fuera por que el tiempo se nos acababa (llegábamos tarde a la clase). Además, por mucho que quieras siempre se olvidan cosas importantes, pese a tratar insistentemente de evitarlo. Así que no me parece en absoluto mal la idea.

Eso sí, os pediría que escribiérais las preguntas que os gustaría hacerle aquí mismo, y abriré un hilo nuevo para la segunda parte. Trataré de trasladárselas todas, salvo si aparecen un millón de preguntas, claro. Como ha dicho Busy, algunos de los que le conocen mejor podrían sugerir más preguntas, ya que el invitado se ha ofrecido amablemente a brindarnos una segunda oportunidad.

Así que espero vuestras sugerencias, ¡¡¡antes de que Ricky corte esa cuerda!!!

Gracias a todos por vuestros mensajes de enhorabuena.

----------


## RamonTS

¡Gran iniciativa!

Un placer poder leer a "los grandes" desde aquí y poder arañar el más mínimo consejo de sus palabras.

Gracias!
Ramon

----------


## miguelajo

Pues no es que sepa mucho de Gabi, ni mucho menos. Lo unico es que soy consciente de todo lo que desconozco de él.
Sólo he coincidido una vez con el en el memorial pero si tengo el placer de compartir amistad con gente que si que le conoce bien de verdad.
Gabi es de los magos que te hacen sentir pequeños porque cuando hace una juego y lo explica siempre piensas " Cómo no se me ha ocurrido esta idea tan genial a mi?"...Pero claro, cuando tantas geniales ideas se concentran en una misma persona...por algo será.
Creo que sería interesante que nos hablara de su concepción de la magia, de como rechaza al dios "efecto" , como obvia la trampa por encima de todo, como aboga por la experiencia mágica del espectador, como lucha porque desaparezca la mano negra del mago, como no le tiene miedo a las discrepancias visuales ( que tanto nos asustan a otros), de como está "desaprendiendo" con el paso del tiempo, del ficcionismo..de tantas y tantas cosas etc.
Que nos hable sobre su "critica" constructiva de la teoría Ascaniana.
Gabi es de los privilegiados que vivió la epoca dorada de Pepe en el Llantiol.
Serían horas y horas de hablar y charlar con él...
En fin...
Que se explaye....

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues qué voy a decir que no esté dicho... Espero impaciente más entrevistas.

----------


## Raicon

Muy buena, al igual que otros foreros espero la segunda parte para saber que se ha dejado Gabi en el tintero.

Saludos

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Felicidades por esta nueva sección! Tiene muy buena pinta la verdad. Muchas gracias Nemesis y 3_D por vuestro trabajo

----------


## RobertoG

Muchas gracias por la entrevista, pero me ha sabido a poco. Para cuando la siguiente?

Gaby, espero coincidir contigo en un congreso o en cualquier otra circunstancia para charlar de Magia. Llevo bastantes años con esta pasion y todavia no hemos coincidido. Ademas, tengo muy pocas oportunidades de hablar con alguien de Magia, en mi tampoco me convencen las reuniones de magos de mi ciudad.


Un abrazo

----------


## mago alber

Una delicia leer a Gabi, si señor, una bonita entrevista, en la que esperamos la segunda parte... como nos gusta leer a Gabi! pfff


Felicidades por esta sección!  :Wink1:

----------


## magomurga

riki, buenisimo, la entrevista es una gozada, para cunado loa segunda, espero que pronto

----------


## vcopola

No quiero decir mas sobre la entrevista que ya esta todo dicho( es genial) pero si decir que esperamos esa segunda parte y creo que la idea de miguelajo es muy buena.

PD: entrevista de miguelajo para cuando :Confused:

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Desde mi punto de vista no es posible quedarse con una única parte de la entrevista, el valor de todas las respuestas ha sido enorme y eso le da un valor global tan importante, y tan difícil de encontrar hoy día....

Sin embargo, ya que cada uno estamos en un momento de nuestra evolución, supongo que a nivel individual sacaremos algo en particular, una respuesta que nos hace pensar más que las demás. En mi caso, no puedo negar que me ha impactado la idea del maestro amigo. Algo que aunque puedo haber intuido nunca lo he pensado con tanta claridad como después de leer las palabras de Gabi. Es imprescindible esa figura, ¿verdad?, la de esa persona o personas con las que tienes una amistad y compartes esta afición, y conocedor, y experimentado, e ilusionado, y a las que siempre tienes tanto que preguntar.

Gracias a Nemesis y a 3D (por la idea), y a Gabi (por la calidad de sus palabras, sobre las que ahora toca reflexionar).

¡Qué gran idea la de transcribir las entrevistas o charlas! (utilizada también en el libro que más me está impactando con gran diferencia, la magia de Ascanio I). Te permite sacarle el máximo jugo a las palabras, claro que ese jugo que obtienes se aumenta conforme se va madurando con el tiempo.

¡Enhorabuena y gracias!
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Jack

Eso es lo que yo busco, un grupo de amigos con los que pueda quedar aunque sea una vez al mes para hablar de magia y no lo que conlleva en la mayoría de los casos pertenecer a una asociación en la que siempre hay algunos que se creen dioses.

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Gracias a los que se han currado esta entrevista, me ha gustado mucho, el entrevistado, además se ha mojado en ciertos aspectos, y eso dice mucho de el. No tengo el placer de conocer a Gabi, solo de el video de TM  :P  pero espero conocerlo algún día en persona. Seguíd deleitándonos con estas entrevistas.   :Wink:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...a ver si veo a Gabi en el vídeo de tiendamagia!
Desde luego, la entrevista me ha gustado mucho! Vamos Nemesis, que nos tienes en vilo! 
 :-( 
 :-( 
 :-(

----------


## death

querido nemesis, me encanta lo que has hecho, y estoy esperando la segunda parte con gran ilusión, hace poco que soy mago así que por desgracia no conozco a Gabi, únicamente queria hacer una propuesta que quizá te suene interesante.
¿porque gabi no hace una conferencia donde explicase a los nuevos magos (y a los no tan nuevos) consejos, juegos, su vida mágica, etc. que puedan ser útiles e interesantes, aparte de motivadores para el resto de magos?
apostaria que si la publicases en el foro tendria, sino éxito, mucho éxito entre los magos.

----------


## binggs

DE VERDAD LA ENTREVISTA ME PARECE MARAVILLOSA, ME HAN DEJADO SORPRENDIDO, SOBRE TODO CON  TUS RESPUESTAS GABI, ESPERO ANSIOSAMENTE LA SEGUNDA PARTE, AUNQUE ME QUEDA UNA DUDA ¿LAS PREGUNTAS QUE LE HICISTE FUERON PROPIAS O SUGERIDAS POR LOS DEL FORO?

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

desde luego la entrevista no tiene desperdicio, las respuestas estan llenas de inteligencia  y profundidad, espero que esta tenga segunda parte y que la sección tenga continuidad :P felicidades némesis

----------


## juanete

Si, si si queremos la segunda parte y mas entrevista, quedo un dejo a poco....gracias nemesis, por permitirnos conocer un poco mas de gavy

----------


## alberhoudini

ya que se ha propuesto hacer preguntas para la segunda parte de la entrevista de Gabi aqui dejo algunas a ver si le haceis alguna de ellas ¿cual es el juego de tu repertorio que mas cariño le tiene y por qué?
¿alguna vez te falló un juego y no supistes que hacer? cuentanoslo como pasó
¿alguna vez alguna pelicula, libro, cancion, obra de teatro, cuadro,...te inspiró para crear un juego? ¿nos podrías contar qué y cómo fué?
¿cuales el libro de magia que mas te ha gustado leer? ¿cual te ha enseñado mas? ¿cual volverias a leer?
¿de que te arrepientes de no haber hecho? ¿que no volverias a hacer?
¿por que piensas que los magos profesionales enfocan su magia totalmente a un punto comercial? hay magos en las calles de Paris que hacen la magia que le gusta y viven de ello.
bueno ahi dejo algunas preguntas que yo le haría
salu2

----------


## Iván Manso

Dicen que segundas partes nunca fueron buenas... yo creo que la segunda parte de esta entrevista tiene que ser buena a la fuerza, por naturaleza... POR FAVORRRRRR quiero leeeeeeerrrrrlaaaaa yaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Un saludo

Iván (el exigente impaciente)

----------

